# Do you think the folk style of music will return?



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Im just wondering what people would think of meaningfull folk (neil young, dylan, led zeppelin) music coming back on the charts. Could this happen? Just wondering because me and someone are into doing that type of stuff.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Im just wondering what people would think of meaningfull folk (neil young, dylan, led zeppelin) music coming back on the charts. Could this happen? Just wondering because me and someone are into doing that type of stuff.


led zeppelin is not folk.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> led zeppelin is not folk.:confused-smiley-010


Folky They have lots of songs that would consider them selves as folky.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Im just wondering what people would think of meaningfull folk (neil young, dylan, led zeppelin) music coming back on the charts. Could this happen? Just wondering because me and someone are into doing that type of stuff.


Early Dylan was folk. Neil came awfully close. Led Zepplin? Never. When I think of folk music I think of Pete Seeger, Peter, Paul & Mary, The Kingston Trio, Joan Baez, Ian & Sylvia, The New Christie Minstrels etc.

Maybe modern folk music doesn't mean what it used to in the same way modern R&B bears no sonic resemblance to classic R&B. Whatever you're into and whatever you call it, go for it, and pay no attention to it's commercial possibilities. Be the wave, don't try to catch it. If it's already popular, you're too late.

As far as folk coming "back on the charts", very little of it was ever on the charts to begin with. It was part of the underground scene of the sixties. The top ten folk hits are the only ten folk hits! If you want to provide number eleven, it would be a welcome relief from the current schlockfest. I guess I'm sounding like a geezer...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Everything goes in cycles. With the aging of our population maybe folk music will be the next big thing. After all when we are all 100 years old sitting at the old folks home, someone like Alice Cooper may actually induce our pacemakers to explode............


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

There is PLENTY of folk in the form of guys like James Keelaghan, Garnet Rogers, Stephen Fearing, Ian Tamblyn, and a MILLION MILLION others.... 

They are playing folk clubs and room all over the place.... Hit www.folkalley.com to hear their music, and then google for their web sites to find their tour dates.... 

Ya might even see me there


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Do any of you guys play harmonica? Because I have a question. So my harmonica is in C. Now,The only way to play straight harp is if the guitar im playing with plays a progression in C? If so, is there anything wrong with playing cross harp?

Thanks.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Do any of you guys play harmonica? Because I have a question. So my harmonica is in C. Now,The only way to play straight harp is if the guitar im playing with plays a progression in C? If so, is there anything wrong with playing cross harp?
> 
> Thanks.


i used to play blues harp, but I never really understood how the key thing relates. My dad does though, so he helped me out.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont know about folk but Im hearing a lot of celtic music lately.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Sorta the same only different...*



SnowBlind said:


> Do any of you guys play harmonica? Because I have a question. So my harmonica is in C. Now,The only way to play straight harp is if the guitar im playing with plays a progression in C? If so, is there anything wrong with playing cross harp?
> 
> Thanks.


The way I learned seemed simple to me. Just make an E barre chord to start. If the song is in G (E barre on the 3rd fret) change the fingering to an A barre chord. That would be C!

So for E get an A harp, for G get one in C, for A get one in D and so on...

Cross harp doesn't work! That's why you can buy a "cartridge belt" to hold all your harps when you go to a jam.

Nasty guitarists will often jam in F#, just to lock out the harp players...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

"Im hearing a lot of celtic music lately"
Just to be totaly pedantic, no you're not... The "Celts" were a Stone/Iron age people who had no written language they could use to pass down 'music', so no examples of how/what music they might have made survived them....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hopefully, folk music will never be "popular", in vogue, mainstream, or "hip", "cool" etc. that would be a travesty.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

It worked well enough in the 60's.... why not do it again?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Im hearing a lot of celtic music lately"
> Just to be totaly pedantic, no you're not... The "Celts" were a Stone/Iron age people who had no written language they could use to pass down 'music', so no examples of how/what music they might have made survived them....


I work in a celtic pub.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

So do I.... Whiskey In The Jar/Wild Rover/Black Velvet Band/John Ryans Polka/Morrisons Jig.... none of it is 'Celtic'....

Celtic 'culture' was long dead and gone before that stuff came down the pike


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> The way I learned seemed simple to me. Just make an E barre chord to start. If the song is in G (E barre on the 3rd fret) change the fingering to an A barre chord. That would be C!
> 
> So for E get an A harp, for G get one in C, for A get one in D and so on...
> 
> ...


Wouldnt I be getting an A harp for A and C harp for C etc..? Because I can get a couple octaves on my C harp of C so wouldnt it be logical that the C harp is for C?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*That's just the way it is...*



SnowBlind said:


> Wouldnt I be getting an A harp for A and C harp for C etc..? Because I can get a couple octaves on my C harp of C so wouldnt it be logical that the C harp is for C?


Nope! That doesn't work!

I don't know why - don't have enough music theory. Spent my time learning tube/electronic theory.

Ask any harp player. If you want to blow blues in E you use an A harp.

Logic is a flawed tool. It's a good method of reasoning but it only works if you have all the facts. One important thing that you didn't know about will wipe out a wrong conclusion.

That's why the ancient Greeks never got anywhere with applying their science. They sat around trying to deduce everything with logic and never experimented to find out what actually worked or not. Logic works great backwards to explain something that we've already seen happen but is not always so good at making predictions without all the important facts.

Consider: No cat has eight tails. Every cat has one tail more than no cat has. Therefore all cats have nine tails!

Logical, but bogus. Just look at a cat! 

Making bogus sound logical is called spin. It's the forte of politicians and advertising suits. It's the force behind spending 2 billion dollars to register the guns of the law abiding people rather than the crooks.

Or claims that a solid state amp sounds as good as tubes!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Im just wondering what people would think of meaningfull folk (neil young, dylan, led zeppelin) music coming back on the charts. Could this happen? Just wondering because me and someone are into doing that type of stuff.




Don't think it will ever CHART again with the serious humus that has been popular radio for the past couple of decades.

But it has never gone away. Thank goodness


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for your replies guys. Back to the harmonica thing. I think im OK at harmonica. But im getting tired of playing just single notes to rhythm guitar. Do you guys know any sites that show how to incorporate chords into your playing?


----------

